# Fire suppression in trash compactor



## Codegeek

I'm looking for some feedback, just trying to understand something in the code.  NFPA 13 has requirements for sprinklers in waste compactors per 21.15.2.4.  Is this intended to apply to all types of compactors, even those that are located on the exterior of a one-story building or is this intended to apply to a compactor which has a chute which travels vertically?

I'm having a hard time understanding why a sprinkler head would be required in the horizontal chute for a compactor that's located on the exterior of the building.  Can someone help me with this?

Thanks.


----------



## cda

fire starts inside compacted trash

fire transitions into building

building burns down

section covers inside and outside and requries different coverage depending on::

22.15.2.3 Waste Handling Systems.

22.15.2.3.1   Automatic sprinklers shall be installed in rooms where waste handling systems and equipment are used to transport waste from interim storage areas to waste processing equipment, such as incinerators. [82:6.4.1]

22.15.2.3.2   In locations or rooms where waste handling systems and equipment are used for interim storage of waste only, the rooms shall be sprinklered in accordance with requirements specified in 22.15.2.4. [82:6.4.2]

22.15.2.4 Waste Compactors.    [82:7]

22.15.2.4.1   All chute-fed compactors shall have an automatic sprinkler with a minimum 13 mm (½ in.) orifice installed in the hopper of the compactor. [82:7.2.1]

22.15.2.4.2   Sprinklers shall be ordinary temperature-rated sprinklers. [82:7.2.1.1]

22.15.2.4.3   Sprinklers shall be supplied by a minimum of 1 in. (25.4 mm) ferrous piping or ¾ in. (19 mm) copper tubing line from the domestic cold water supply or by the building fire sprinkler system. [82:7.2.1.2]

22.15.2.4.4   Sprinkler water pipe shall be protected from freezing in outdoor installations. [82:7.2.1.3]

22.15.2.4.5   Hand-fed compactors located within a building and not operated in conjunction with a chute shall not require installation of an automatic sprinkler in the hopper. [82:7.2.2]

22.15.2.5   Waste and recyclables storage rooms shall be provided with automatic sprinklers. [82:8.3]

22.15.2.6   Rooms in which waste processing equipment is located shall be installed with automatic sprinklers. [82:9.4.1]


----------



## Codegeek

cda said:
			
		

> fire starts inside compacted trashfire transitions into building
> 
> building burns down
> 
> section covers inside and outside and requries different coverage depending on::
> 
> 22.15.2.3 Waste Handling Systems.
> 
> 22.15.2.3.1   Automatic sprinklers shall be installed in rooms where waste handling systems and equipment are used to transport waste from interim storage areas to waste processing equipment, such as incinerators. [82:6.4.1]
> 
> 22.15.2.3.2   In locations or rooms where waste handling systems and equipment are used for interim storage of waste only, the rooms shall be sprinklered in accordance with requirements specified in 22.15.2.4. [82:6.4.2]
> 
> 22.15.2.4 Waste Compactors.    [82:7]
> 
> 22.15.2.4.1   All chute-fed compactors shall have an automatic sprinkler with a minimum 13 mm (½ in.) orifice installed in the hopper of the compactor. [82:7.2.1]
> 
> 22.15.2.4.2   Sprinklers shall be ordinary temperature-rated sprinklers. [82:7.2.1.1]
> 
> 22.15.2.4.3   Sprinklers shall be supplied by a minimum of 1 in. (25.4 mm) ferrous piping or ¾ in. (19 mm) copper tubing line from the domestic cold water supply or by the building fire sprinkler system. [82:7.2.1.2]
> 
> 22.15.2.4.4   Sprinkler water pipe shall be protected from freezing in outdoor installations. [82:7.2.1.3]
> 
> 22.15.2.4.5   Hand-fed compactors located within a building and not operated in conjunction with a chute shall not require installation of an automatic sprinkler in the hopper. [82:7.2.2]
> 
> 22.15.2.5   Waste and recyclables storage rooms shall be provided with automatic sprinklers. [82:8.3]
> 
> 22.15.2.6   Rooms in which waste processing equipment is located shall be installed with automatic sprinklers. [82:9.4.1]


Understand all of the code language.  I'm looking specifically at the waste compactor language.  There's a head inside the building at the opening into the compactor.  Does that address the requirement or is an additional head within the "chute" required?  To me a chute is a vertical drop, not a horizontal transition of a few feet.


----------



## cda

I would say if the trash compactor/container sets outside with a chute fed from inside the building and you required to meet nfpa 13

Looks like  22.15.2.4.1 All chute-fed compactors shall have an automatic sprinkler with a minimum 13 mm (½ in.) orifice installed in the hopper of the compactor. [82:7.2.1] would apply

And no the head inside would not meet 13


----------

